# Don't BIN that Algae!



## mick b (16 Oct 2008)

Well, we all concentrate on getting rid of the stuff, but it may well soon be driving us to work!   

Thought this extract from 'Processtalk' might be of interest! beats the hell out of chopping down rain forest to grow pine-oil  

"2] Algae oil feedstock for biodiesel manufacturing

Algae is an alternative to popular feedstocks, like soybean, canola
and palm: ultrasonication improves the extraction of oil from the
algae cells and the conversion to biodiesel. In comparison to
traditional oil-seed crops, algae yields much more oil per acre. While
soybean typically produces less than 50 gallon of oil per acre and
rapeseed generates less than 130 gallon per acre, algae can yield up
to 10,000 gallons per acre. In particular diatoms and green algae are
good sources for the production of biodiesel."

Wonder what a field of Algae would look like??? :?: 

Cheers,  Mick B


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Oct 2008)

Ah, I remember seeing something about this a few months back, on some random video website.  They have like a large greenhouse type setup, but with tall rows of plastic bag containers I believe.  Algae/water is pumped through and exposed to sunlight if memory serves.  It was in the research stages I think.

I'll see if I can dig out the video


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Oct 2008)

Ooh, that was quick:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=miNn8DyKSC0&


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Oct 2008)

mick b said:
			
		

> Wonder what a field of Algae would look like??? :?:


You should check out my iwigumi  

Cultivating green algae should be easy, a great, sustainable method for for powering our vehicles, great stuff.


----------



## Tom (16 Oct 2008)

> You should check out my iwigumi



My Micra would run for a month on that!


----------



## mick b (16 Oct 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Ooh, that was quick:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=miNn8DyKSC0&



Great link Steve, thanks  

So the Future is not Orange, it's Green


----------



## Joecoral (16 Oct 2008)

Sounds like a fantastic idea if it takes off!


----------

